# Study: Dogs Labelled as Pitbulls Stay 3 Times Longer in Shelters



## Petguide.com

​


> Just over a month ago, PetGuide reported that almost 50 percent of dogs were incorrectly labeled as 'pitbulls' because they looked like the breed. It was believed that because these dogs were mislabeled as pitbull breeds, their chances of getting adopted plummeted. While that still rings true to this day, no specific numbers were ever recorded.
> 
> But according to a recently published report by Lisa Gunter and colleagues from Arizona State University, dogs labeled as pitbull breeds wait _three times as long_ to be adopted from shelters than dogs who were deemed to be pitbull lookalikes or any other breed. This is mostly due to the fact that pitbull breeds are considered a less attractive breed as many perceive them to be more aggressive and less friendly than other breeds, such as Golden Retrievers or Labradors.
> 
> This is not only bad news for actual Pitbulls, who are damned to stay three times longer in shelters and are more at-risk of being destroyed, but it's also bad news for any dog that resembles a pitbull.
> 
> Some dogs that look like pitbulls include Boxers, English/American Bulldogs, Bull Mastiffs and Presa Canario dogs, and all mixes in between. This may be because all of these breeds have tough, almost threatening stance and are fairly muscular. Despite their sturdy build, all of these pooches are known to be great with children and are protective of those they love.
> 
> If you're looking to adopt a dog, remember that not all dogs who are labeled pitbulls are pitbulls, as many dogs who are surrendered or rescued do not have any certificates and because of that, rescuers are never 100 percent sure of their breed.
> 
> Furthermore, the pitbull breed (which is only a breed description, NOT a breed of dog) are not born dangerous or aggressive, but can be bred that way&#8230; like any kind of dog. Not unlike humans, dogs can be shaped by the environment they live in. If one showers their dog with love and affection, they will no doubt be given the exact same in return.


Read more about the Study: Dogs Labelled as Pitbulls Stay 3 Times Longer in Shelters at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Blossom01

What a mess.

The misinformation will never be sorted out.


----------

